
Show HN: Library of 537 wireframe blocks for Sketch, Figma - mvsch90
https://source.forpeople.studio/
======
umut
looks very unfinished to me, am i missing something?

~~~
gotrythis
It looks unfinished because it's meant for you to apply your own styles to it.
It's unopinionated.

From what they say on Product Hunt, it's all connected to a design so you can
change styles once, and they get applied everywhere, so you can apply your
project's palette etc, and boom, it looks right.

The idea is that you can very quickly wireframe any kind of sales site and
make it your own. It looks like it could be very useful, as there are so many
variations on each component.

What's really interesting is that it seems to also have a bootstrap version of
everything, so after you quickly mock it up, you can quickly code something
that matches. Again, adding your own styles. With Figma outputting CSS, that
should work very nicely.

Wow. By answering your question, I've just sold myself on buying it.

[EDIT - EXPIRED CODE] Discount code on the product hunt site:
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/source-wireframe-
kit?utm_s...](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/source-wireframe-
kit?utm_source=badge-top-post-badge&utm_medium=badge&utm_souce=badge-source-
wireframe-kit)

